# Twitter



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What are you guys using it for? What is the benefit of it?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I might be wrong, but I think it makes someone look self absorbed.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

My SW rep was talking to me about twitter. Tellinbg me I should do it. Why would a construction worker use twitter as a marketing tool? I thought that was useful for media type people, college kids and celebrities.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It's a good way for people to keep track of what you are doing. Just gotta wonder how many people are really interested in what we are doing.

I'm driving to the job....

I'm now buying paint.....

I'm doing an estimate for a room...

I'm irritating my fellow paint talk members...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought that too and decided to check it out for myself. I think the thing to remember is that it is only part of an overall strategy to brand/market your company. Although it does work much better for online business, you can develop it locally.
By using it with Blogging, Website, Facebook and other types of social apps you can get your name out.
I started this summer and found I like it. But I choose who I follow carefully. 
I made two accounts, 
one for school, it has about 45 people I follow, all sharing news, links and new ideas in education and technology. I find tons of new sites and ideas.

The other is paint related and I have about 47 followers. 

I don't really market myself, when I publish a blog, (I recently wrote one on this topic) it automatically gets posted on Facebook and Twitter. When I look at stats, I am getting hits to my website.
There are lots of articles and blogs on the best ways to use it, here is one.
It is also becoming widely used as a search tool.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

I dont tweet. 

I do, however, have a company facebook profile. :thumbup: 

Its more for SEO purposes than anything else. Just another link out there for me to get higher on the engines


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Mantis, if you are using for SEO, you should post your FB address in your sig line. Do you get interaction with customers?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

If I tweeted for work it would be like this everyday.......

0730 Leaving the house.

0930 Dropping Browns off at the Super Bowl

1700 Driving home sorry I didn't update I was busy working


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I've chosen not to get on the twitter wagon because I feel overly saturated with technology and social updates already. I find that I already don't bother reading many of the facebook updates and email notifications I receive. I'm not opposed to technological advancement or social media in general but there is a limit to my involvement and appreciation of both. Some people, that I greatly enjoy and love, annoy the crap out of me with their facebook updates and constant need to check social media for the latest comment and update. I'm sure some of us will find beneficial ways to promote our businesses on facebook and through tweeting but for now I am choosing to not go there.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with those that have reasons not to use. I read this somewhere else.

_You need to work with your strengths to succeed; that is, you need to connect the combination of natural talent, passion and enjoyment of what you do. If you are forcing yourself into places you don't want to be just to make money to survive, or trying to succeed at things you aren't really good at doing (even if you enjoy the work) you will ultimately not get very far in life.
_


----------



## joselucas (Nov 8, 2009)

Look if you have a blog which can increase the SEO in your site, and make you rank higher on the Serach Engines. You can use twitter and facebook. Imagine having at least a couple of hundred friends or connections, you post your blog with information and your start getting traffic. If you can get good information related to your niche, people will like to visit your site and you can built trust. You create your network. Networks are always good, to show a product, to show your services, to give free advice, whatever you want build creating trust among customers is always good.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

But I thought twitter was for teenagers.


----------



## JV Marketing (Nov 20, 2009)

Twitter is definitely not just for teenagers. Here is a little tip for those thinking about using twitter.

We make about 25 tweets per day....only 3 or 4 have anything to do with our sites that we are promoting. People follow us because we provide information, fun facts, jokes and so on. We just want people seeing us on a daily basis.

I will say this..."I think" twitter is more valuable to people who market to a larger area than just the local area....We have not tested that yet so I can not say for sure.

j


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

JV Marketing said:


> Twitter is definitely not just for teenagers. Here is a little tip for those thinking about using twitter.
> 
> We make about 25 tweets per day....only 3 or 4 have anything to do with our sites that we are promoting. People follow us because we provide information, fun facts, jokes and so on. We just want people seeing us on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


I think you have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think the next big thing that will knock the internet out of the park is tags. JV you need to help us all understand tags, the how when and where to use them.


----------

